# Pulse Downloader Questions



## MatthewG (Sep 29, 2021)

Until now, I've never had issues with the Pulse Downloader. Today, when attempting to install Waverunner Audio's 'Celestial Guitar' library, I'm presented with the following error:

Error: Unable to install to this directory, please choose another. ENOENT: no such file or directory, scandir '/Users/Shared/Samples/Celestial Guitar/.pulse/extract/0'


I dug into the log file and found this:

[2021-09-29 13:32:52.865] [debug] (extract) Spawning /Applications/Pulse.app/Contents/Resources/binaries/lsar "-j" "/Users/Shared/Samples/Celestial Guitar/.pulse/download/wa_celestial_guitar.zip"
[2021-09-29 13:33:09.563] [warn] (extract) Can't parse lsar output line "XADFileSize": 0. SyntaxError: Unexpected token } in JSON at position 22



I've made repeated attempts (even tried changing install location) with no success. Anyone else run into this? Btw, I am using the latest version of Pulse (40.1.1)


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2021)

Only thing I can say that they seem to be busy at the moment on some changes and fixes. I actually had some problems (but other ones and on windows which is still 40.1.0) too today. Best to sent them the logfile. Usually they are very responsive. I would assume that at the moment with really improving the app (especially for updating libraries) there might be some bugs.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 29, 2021)

40.1.1 just came out yesterday. Maybe you've discovered a new bug.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## MatthewG (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I've contacted Pulse Downloader support and detailed the issue. Hopefully I hear back soon as I'm eager to get going with this library.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 29, 2021)

This is a bug with Celestial Guitar and how it's setup in Pulse. We have contacted Waverunner Audio to ask them to change their settings


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 29, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Only thing I can say that they seem to be busy at the moment on some changes and fixes. I actually had some problems (but other ones and on windows which is still 40.1.0) too today. Best to sent them the logfile. Usually they are very responsive. I would assume that at the moment with really improving the app (especially for updating libraries) there might be some bugs.


Please drop us an email to let us know what issues you had


----------



## MatthewG (Sep 29, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> This is a bug with Celestial Guitar and how it's setup in Pulse. We have contacted Waverunner Audio to ask them to change their settings


Thanks for helping me out with an alternative download. I'm up and running.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Please drop us an email to let us know what issues you had


You already have the log files and are on it, evrything fine


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 15, 2021)

Just got the Update for Pulse 40.1.6 - after the update pulse says all my libraries are "not" installed. They are still usable but I have to re-locate all of them now. Is there a workaround where everything is fixed at once?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 15, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Just got the Update for Pulse 40.1.6 - after the update pulse says all my libraries are "not" installed. They are still usable but I have to re-locate all of them now. Is there a workaround where everything is fixed at once?


Hi Sunny please drop us an email and we can take a look


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 15, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi Sunny please drop us an email and we can take a look


its out


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2021)

Windows 11 Pro (Insider) here and just added new VEEvum - Sync lib. All went well.
Four earlier Veevum libs display 'update available' & 'Open' _ will do so.
Five others display 'Open'. Eighteen display 'Install'. 
Not clear what should be done with the 'Install' libs.


----------



## Henu (Oct 16, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> They are still usable but I have to re-locate all of them now.


I have the same problem, except for that I can't even relocate them. They just sit there, begging for an install which has been done already earlier. I guess it must be because I reinstalled Pulse for this new computer and everything downloaded and installed prior to that claims to not to be installed.

How can I tell Pulse those paths and inform it that the libraries are already installed?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 16, 2021)

Henu said:


> I have the same problem, except for that I can't even relocate them. They just sit there, begging for an install which has been done already earlier. I guess it must be because I reinstalled Pulse for this new computer and everything downloaded and installed prior to that claims to not to be installed.
> 
> How can I tell Pulse those paths and inform it that the libraries are already installed?


Can you please drop us an email and we can take a look?


----------



## Henu (Oct 16, 2021)

Didn't find an email address for you guys so I figured a regular website contact form would do the same. So, ticket sent!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 17, 2021)

First ever major issue. Totally unclear what transpired.
Trying 'handheldsounds' freebies, prior to larger purchase.
3 0f 4 went ok _ last one, Table Drum error'd in unknown way. Got 'reconnect' message, then several re-cycles. Finally loaded after looong period and much HDD activiy sounds ( 12TB Seagate Barracuda Pro ). Use this drive for all downloads. Have Folder for '2021 Downloads'.
After 'Table Drum' completed, *Entire 2021 Downloads Folder content deleted. 😭 *
Many, important, paid library downloads gone. How can this happen ?? Quite comfortable with Win10 Pro, Windows since before Win 7. Content definitely gone. HDD continues with out issue, and other key Folder: 2020 Downloads remains untouched. Clearly Pulse process deleted content in 2021 Downloads Folder. Very upset and displeased ! 
Do not recall actual Folder content size. Several checks, including WizTree, confirm only minor content related to the HandheldSounds downloads.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 17, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> First ever major issue. Totally unclear what transpired.
> Trying 'handheldsounds' freebies, prior to larger purchase.
> 3 0f 4 went ok _ last one, Table Drum error'd in unknown way. Got 'reconnect' message, then several re-cycles. Finally loaded after looong period and much HDD activiy sounds ( 12TB Seagate Barracuda Pro ). Use this drive for all downloads. Have Folder for '2021 Downloads'.
> After 'Table Drum' completed, *Entire 2021 Downloads Folder content deleted. 😭 *
> ...


Can you please email us at [email protected] please? It sounds like you are using a very old version of Pulse perhaps which had delete functionality in it (but this would only delete files if you selected "Delete Content" when uninstalling your product). If you can email us we can investigate further


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 17, 2021)

Will do, but confident Pulse is recently updated. Trying to check version, but not finding.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 17, 2021)

I


sostenuto said:


> Will do, but confident Pulse is recently updated. Trying to check version, but not finding.


If you can email us we can take a look at your log file and see what happened. If you're on the latest version of Pulse then it's most likely a hard drive issue that caused this as Pulse cant do that . We can look once you email us anyway


----------



## lahatte (Jan 11, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Please drop us an email to let us know what issues you had


Hi. I am trying to download the Orakle by MNTRA Instruments. The downloader is not getting complete files, and deletes some files after downloading.

This is the file path to which I am trying to download...
D:\Studio\Software Instruments\Kontakt\MNTRA Instruments\Orakle\.pulse\download

Please advise.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi there can you please email us at [email protected] and we can troubleshoot with you.


----------

